# Zoom souris NeoOffice ?



## tophe630 (18 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Après avoir été très déçu d'Office sur mac qui plante à longueur de journée, j'ai téléchargé NeoOffice.
La première chose qui m'a surpris dans ce logiciel, c'est que je n'arrivais pas à utiliser la fonction zoom en utilisant la roulette de la souris.
Savez-vous si il y a un paramètre ou autre chose qui permette de le faire ?
Car c'est quelque chose qui améliore grandement l'utilisation de tout logiciel le zoom depuis la souris.


----------



## David_b (23 Février 2010)

tophe630 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Après avoir été très déçu d'Office sur mac qui plante à longueur de journée, j'ai téléchargé NeoOffice.
> La première chose qui m'a surpris dans ce logiciel, c'est que je n'arrivais pas à utiliser la fonction zoom en utilisant la roulette de la souris.
> ...


t'as pas déjà posé la même question ailleurs ?


----------



## tophe630 (23 Février 2010)

Ben apparemment si, mais comme je n'ai pas eu de réponses, je ne me souvenais plus l'avoir posée cette question.
Donc j'ai créé un nouveau post.

Personne n'a l'air d'utiliser cette fonction pourtant si pratique.


----------

